# Did the original domain go offline?



## Solstice (Oct 27, 2010)

Just a few minutes ago, I tried accessing the forums through www.forums.dragonflycave.com/, and it gave me an error. It's not like those ones when the forum goes offline. It's a plain 404 error. I had to go access it through the Eevee's HQ domain. Not much a problem, but...


----------



## .... (Oct 27, 2010)

http://www.dragonflycave.com/guestbook/

Fourth post down.


----------



## Missile (Oct 27, 2010)

Hmm, that happened to me, too. I ended up on Comcast's Search Engine with it saying that there's an error, and I had to click on the BB Code list and login, though I checked 'Remember Me' before. :/

EDIT: Wait, nevermind. I was ninja'd by Mawile's post. I guess that's where we'll have to go for now!


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Oct 27, 2010)

This means that ASB and Safari zone will probably be inactive for now, because every single linked post goes to the domain not found error.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 28, 2010)

Hrrml.

I was away for the whole day because of this. >:`/


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have been away for ages because of this. Why did no one tell me we had a _freaking mirror server???_


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Oct 29, 2010)

ages? it's been down for less than three days.


----------



## Mai (Oct 29, 2010)

_I forgot the other server._

So I've been inactive, by my standards. *Tries to go on here every time I can*


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 29, 2010)

I... use the Eevee's HQ domain anyways, so I didn't know it was down.


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 29, 2010)

It's not another server, forums.dragonflycave.com just redirects.


----------



## Skylark (Nov 1, 2010)

FallOut Blade said:


> This means that ASB and Safari zone will probably be inactive for now, because every single linked post goes to the domain not found error.


Not necessarily... Just replace the "forums.dragonflycave.com" with "www.tcodforums.eeveeshq.com"


----------



## Pwnemon (Nov 1, 2010)

To be honest, when I first was redirected to search help, I thought "Crapcrap I got banned how the crap did I get banned crapcrap I only had ten infraction points!" and then I found this domain and I was like "Oh :)"

On a side note, while I was looking at the results page scrolling for this domain I came across the encyclopedia dramatica entry. XD.


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 1, 2010)

When it didn't load for me, it coincided with nobody being online on msn, steam, facebook and two other forums I visit being down. I was worried that everyone on the internet had blocked me simultaneously D:


----------



## SonicNintendo (Nov 1, 2010)

I didn't get a 404, it just takes me to the Verizon search page, like it always does when it's down, nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Nov 11, 2010)

The forums are back up again for me.


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 11, 2010)

Clearing my cookies got it working again for me too.


----------

